
New Prius: 50 mpg, optional solar roof, bigger engine, better drag coeff, EV Mode, etc  - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/2010-toyota-prius-hybrid-specifications-price-detroit-2009.php
======
donw
At least this one looks better than the last-gen Prius. Probably still has the
same handling and acceleration characteristics of a dead llama, though.

Rather than this hybrid nonsense, I would love to see some of the fun little
city cars (like the Aygo) arrive over here in the US. Better mileage, yet
still peppy and fun to drive.

~~~
kirpekar
The Yaris is based on the Aygo. Sorry, why is hybrid "nonsense"?

~~~
gravitycop
According to the latest _Dust to Dust_ report update, the Yaris is vastly
superior to the Prius. [http://www.cnwmr.com/nss-
folder/automotiveenergy/107%2008%20...](http://www.cnwmr.com/nss-
folder/automotiveenergy/107%2008%20Models%20Cost%20Per%20Mile%20From%20Low%20to%20High.xls)
[XLS]

In energy dollars per mile, that report shows:

    
    
      Smart           $0.583
      Ion             $0.621
      Focus           $0.621
      Cavalier        $0.655
      Xb              $0.683
      Aveo            $0.693
      xA              $0.713
      Corolla         $0.748
      Fit             $0.799
      Yaris           $0.916
      Crown Victoria  $1.134
      Le Sabre        $1.462
      Lucerne         $1.589
      Park Avenue     $1.924
      Sprinter van    $2.173
      Prius           $2.191
    

Here's the page showing the collection of reports: <http://www.cnwmr.com/nss-
folder/automotiveenergy>

This is the Prius-beating Dodge Sprinter van:
<http://images.google.com/images?q=sprinter+van>

It's big. It weighs 4,784 lbs., empty. Fully loaded, it's 11,000 lbs.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=sprinter+van+weight>

------
vaksel
Why do the electric/hybrid cars need to look so bad? If you are going to make
the effort to design a new body, and not just slap an electric engine into an
existing car like GM does, why not spend a few extra bucks to make it look
good?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I must admit, I don't find it ugly at all. Different tastes I guess.

~~~
pstinnett
Agreed. I like the way it looks. I'm interested in the Honda Insight as a
competitor.

